# Craftsman snowblower wheels won t engage, not disk or belt



## Keffyboy (12 mo ago)

I replaced the belt and i had the belly pan off when i ran it. With the drive engaged everything moves but the wheels. The disk is turning the chains but the wheels do not move. What could this be?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Woodruff key, reg key, pin in wrong hole, stripped splines, etc., etc........ don't know your machine setup ..... if it's one with the plastic transmission, they go bad pretty easy.


----------



## Keffyboy (12 mo ago)

Pretty sure it s this drive sprocket bolt.
I couldn t find anything online on it because i thought it was a shear bolt. I ll put a new one in tomorrow.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

That will do it ..


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

Keffyboy said:


> Pretty sure it s this drive sprocket bolt.
> I couldn t find anything online on it because i thought it was a shear bolt. I ll put a new one in tomorrow.
> View attachment 188320


Same thing happened to me a week ago on my Craftsman 8/26. i replaced it with a 1'4 " by 21/2 bolt from the hardware store. Bought a few spares. Donnyboy73 has a video on this.


----------



## Keffyboy (12 mo ago)

Taurus04 said:


> Same thing happened to me a week ago on my Craftsman 8/26. i replaced it with a 1'4 " by 21/2 bolt from the hardware store. Bought a few spares. Donnyboy73 has a video on this.


Thanks, yeah my local repair shop had a bolt and locking nut for 2$. Working great now and easy to do. Needed a belt change anyways.


----------

